
Show HN: CLI to GitHub's Migration API - export all repo metadata - jn
https://github.com/jneill/gh-migrations
======
jn
I was in the middle of writing a script to pull down all the metadata from a
GitHub repository when I stumbled upon their Migrations API[1]. Designed for
moving organizations to GitHub enterprise, this feature creates an archive
with everything in a set of repos: issues, pull requests, git repo, wiki,
comments, attachments to comments, milestones, etc. It's in preview with no
UI, and afaik no existing client library supports it, so I hacked together a
quick tool to make it easy to use.

[1]
[https://developer.github.com/v3/migration/migrations/](https://developer.github.com/v3/migration/migrations/)

~~~
jn
> and afaik no existing client library supports it

I spoke too soon: seems like
[https://github.com/octokit/octokit.rb](https://github.com/octokit/octokit.rb)
supports it

